# Welcher Shop kann gut einspeichen?



## nojumper (25. August 2006)

moin,  

hat jemand 'nen Tip, welcher Shop, vorzugsweise in Saarbrücken, neue Felgen auf bestehende Naben/Speichen wirklich gut einspeichen kann? (V-Brakes)

Ach, und wenn noch jemand 'nen Tip bezüglich Normal- oder Keamikfelgen hat, wäre ich auch dankbar. Gerade bezüglich Nassbremsverhalten und Belagverschleiss hört man ja so ziemlich unterschiedliche Aussagen  

Besten Dank!!


----------



## Timo R. (25. August 2006)

Bike Sport Hauf in Riegelsberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

Nachteile von Keramikfelgen sind, dass sie fast doppelt so teuer sind als Normale und auch etwas schwerer. Desweiteren brauchst du spezielle Keramikbremsbeläge, ansonsten verglast die Beschichtung und die Felge ist hin. Wobei sich der Verschleiss der Beläge nicht sonderlich von normalen unterscheiden sollte.
Vorteile sind besseres Nassbremsverhalten, geringerer Felgenverschleiss und natürlich höhere Bremskraft. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass Keramikfelgen bei vereisten Felgen im Winter sogut wie gar nicht bremsen. Optisch hat die Beschichtung natürlich auch was, aber das ist Geschmacksache.

Einspeichen sollte normalerweise jeder Händler mit Werkstatt draufhaben - ist ja kein Hexenwerk. 

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (25. August 2006)

nicht professionell aber kostenlos speicht crazyeddie ein... kaum ein händler wird dir felgen umspeichen. das ist nämlich mehr aufwand als alles komplett neu zu machen, also wirst du immer noch was drauflegen müssen für neue speichen und nippel.


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2006)

Jepp. Die Speichenlängen passen nämlich nur auf eine bestimmte Nabe/Felge Kombination und umspeichen ist kein Hexenwerk, wenn man das alte Laufrad mit Schnur oder Klebeband an den Kreuzpunkten der Speichen fixiert. Dann die Nippel rausdrehen und die alte Felge durch die neue Felge austauschen und die Nippel wieder reindrehen. Zentrieren ist dann Kür. Zweirad Hertz in Homburg macht da gute Preise. Die Läden in Saarbrücken sind da deutlich teurer.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

Zentrieren sollte nicht viel mehr als 10 Euro pro Laufrad kosten, alles andere ist Wucher. 

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (25. August 2006)

alle nippel ein paar umdrehungen lösen, dann die neue felge mit klebeband an die alte kleben und eine speiche nach der anderen umsetzen. dann kommst du nicht durcheinander, welche speiche wohin muss.


----------



## Culcla (25. August 2006)

> Wobei sich der Verschleiss der Beläge nicht sonderlich von normalen unterscheiden sollte


Hier muss ich dem Einheimischen widersprechen. Die Belaege bei Keramikfelgen halten ewig und man muss fast nie nachstellen. Fahre Keramikfelgen nun sein 2 Jahren. Naja und der Preis ist mittlerweile fast 3 mal so hoch.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

Culcla schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss ich dem Einheimischen widersprechen. Die Belaege bei Keramikfelgen halten ewig und man muss fast nie nachstellen. Fahre Keramikfelgen nun sein 2 Jahren. Naja und der Preis ist mittlerweile fast 3 mal so hoch.



Um so besser, ich meinte nur, dass sie nicht schneller verschleissen als normale. Hab das nur falsch ausgedrückt, sorry. 
Bei bike-components.de kostet die DT 4.1  45.80 EUR Das Keramikpendent genau 90 EUR.

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (26. August 2006)

So, erst mal danke für die vielen Tips 
ich denke, das montieren der neuen Felgen sollte ich noch hinbekommen, wenn ich von der Mavic 517 auf die 717 umsteige, sollten auch die Speichen noch passen. Ob ich das Zentrieren und die richtige Spannung hinkriege, ist noch 'ne andere Frage, aber das sehn wir dann  

Bezüglich Keramik bin ich aber immer noch nicht ganz weiter. Hab' im Laufradforum viel davon gelesen, dass die Keramiks anfangs kiloweise Beläge fressen und gut bremsen, und dann zum Teil recht schnell spiegelglatt werden und miserabel bremsen. Lag aber vielleicht auch an falschen Belägen, wird ja auch viel Mist geschrieben  
Also lohnen tun sich die Dinger ja eigentlich nur dann, wenn sie auf Dauer mindestens genauso gut bremsen wie normale Felgen (auch bei Nässe) und mindestens doppelt so lange halten, bei vergleichbarem Belagverschleiss. Bei 0 Bremsleistung halten normale Felgen ja auch ewig


----------



## crazyeddie (26. August 2006)

wenns nicht ums gewicht geht, sondern um die haltbarkeit, nimm keramik. normale felgen werden halt mit der zeit ziemlich leicht ich hab ein paar 517 mit 330g gehabt, und da waren die noch nicht geplatzt. also 6-7tkm sollten eigentlich mit ner normalen 717 drin sein, wenn die sich ähnlich verhalten wie die 517. eine 221 ist mir nach 2500km geplatzt, weiß aber nicht warum so schnell.
keramik hält dann wirklich evtl. nahezu ewig. bzgl. zentrieren darfst du dich an mich wenden, muss mich doch mal für den disc-adapter revanchieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (26. August 2006)

@crazyeddie: Danke für das Angebot, vielleicht komm ich im Winter drauf zurück 
Aber sag mal...wann schläfst Du eigentlich?


----------



## crazyeddie (26. August 2006)

ich schließe beim radfahren ab und zu mal für ein paar sekunden die augen, das reicht ;-)


----------



## nojumper (26. August 2006)

das werd' ich jetz6t auch mal probieren...wird auch besser sein. Um dem Bremszug-Dilemma an der neuen Gabel zu entkommen, hab' ich jetzt die Griffe für Vorder- und Hinterrad vertauscht - astreine Zugverlegung, aber 's wird ungewohnt. Vielleicht schaff ich ja so endlich ''nen sauberen Salto vorwärts  Mal sehen, wie fest die Reflexe sitzen


----------



## crazyeddie (26. August 2006)

avid ultimate kaufen, dort ist die bremszugklemmung variablel. damit könntest du vom linken hebel rechts um die gabel herum, das wäre auch sauber. im leichtbau-forum verkauft sie grad einer.


----------



## nojumper (26. August 2006)

naja...soo schlimm wars nicht, und die Ultimate is mir zu schwer 
auf der Straße kein Problem...aber sobald man sich auf'n Trail konzentrieren muss (und das muss ich eigentlich auf allem was kein Asphalt ist), schnappt dann doch wieder dir rechte Hand unvermittelt zur Angstbremsung...das macht jetzt aua


----------



## Wiseman (26. August 2006)

Motorrad fahren lernen, da bremst man auch rechts vorne, soweit ich weis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (29. August 2006)

...da mach ich doch lieber den Abgang vom Bike...is weicher  (Waldboden) und langsamer  
Na, die erste Tour lief ganz brauchbar, ohne Abgang, nur in der linken Hand fehlt noch 'n bissl Kraft und in der rechten Gefühl. Fährt sich etwa so, wie wenn man im Auto mal mit'm linken Fuß versucht feinfühlig zu bremsen  
...aber die Reflexe stellen sich relativ schnell um...hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## crazyeddie (29. August 2006)

wart mal auf sonntag 

edit: was die reflexe machen, wenn richtig viel adrenalin im blut ist beim rennen, ist denke ich so ne sache... hoffe natürlich, dass du gut durchkommst und dass das umgewöhnen wirklich funktioniert hat.


----------



## PirateSB (29. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp. Die Speichenlängen passen nämlich nur auf eine bestimmte Nabe/Felge Kombination und umspeichen ist kein Hexenwerk, wenn man das alte Laufrad mit Schnur oder Klebeband an den Kreuzpunkten der Speichen fixiert. Dann die Nippel rausdrehen und die alte Felge durch die neue Felge austauschen und die Nippel wieder reindrehen. Zentrieren ist dann Kür. Zweirad Hertz in Homburg macht da gute Preise. Die Läden in Saarbrücken sind da deutlich teurer.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



q.e.d. - was die läden in sb betrifft: kann ich seit heute bestätigen normalerweise geb ich die laufräder zum zentrieren bei nem kleinen-feinen shop in oberthal ab, wo's echt fair zugeht. nun hatte ich nen achter und brauchte schnell hilfe. war deshalb hier beim radladen um die ecke (nauwieser viertel). das positive vorneweg: das laufrad konnte ich bereits am nächsten abend wieder fertig zentriert abholen! contra: nippel neu ölen, zentrieren und mittig ziehen kostete mich jetzt allerdings stolze 35 euronen, meine herren habe hier in sb keinen jetzt direkten vergleich, das 35 teuros kommt mir schon happig vor... beim nächsten mal probier ich's mit dem zentrieren mal beim kiel (hat jemand erfahrungen dort gemacht)?

leider war der achter immer noch nicht ganz weg: bin also wieder hin. daraufhin wurde die felge noch mal etwas genauer betrachtet und mit mitgeteilt, dass die felge wohl einen schlag hat, da könne man nix mehr machen. na ja, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich das laufrad natürlich auch nicht zentrieren lassen. shit happens. ich versuchs jetzt mal vorsichtig mit abschleifen... d.i.y.


----------



## nojumper (29. August 2006)

hmmm, auf den Schur bei *Kiel* lass ich normalerweise nix kommen, aber der macht halt die Beratung und den Verkauf, und nicht die Werkstatt  
Hatte da mal 'n Satz American Classic-Räder geordert, die im Laden selbst aufgebaut wurden - naja - Schlag hatten sie keinen, aber das Hinterrad war ca. 5mm zu weit links   
Wurde aber dann flott gerichtet und nach eigenem Nachspannen und feinzentrieren war's dann auch ok.


----------



## Wiseman (29. August 2006)

@Pirate_SB: Hmm, also ich kann mir vorstellen, dass "Nippel ölen" eine Schweinearbeit ist ... vielleicht deswegen die 35,- Euro.
Im Vorfeld zu sagen, ob der Schlag rausgeht ist wahrscheinlich sehr schwer.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (29. August 2006)

Denen würd ich auch die Nippel ölen, die haben wohl was an der Klatsche   Stell dir das ganze mal in einer Autowerkstatt vor: "wir haben ihren Wagen lackiert, mussten aber im nachhinein feststellen, dass die Karosserie stark verzogen ist...das macht dann 3500 Euro" - undenkbar! Wie gesagt Laufrad zentrieren 10 Euro, alles andere ist Wucher und in dem Fall kommt auch noch Murx dazu.

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (29. August 2006)

man sollte vorher erkennen, ob die felge krumm ist oder obs nur an der lokal falschen speichenspannung liegt. wer da keine prognose abgeben kann, sollte die finger von laufrädern lassen. kommen ja nur zwei shops in frage...
wenn ein laufrad mittig zentriert ist, muss das nicht heißen dass man das im eingebauten zustand auch sieht... nicht jeder hinterbau ist hundertprozentig grad. erinnere mich da an das alte super v von meinem besten freund, die v-brake stand echt kreuz und quer bei nem mittigen laufrad.
10 euro für seitenschläge zentrieren ist echt genug. für 30 euro bauen dir die meisten schon ein laufrad komplett auf. und warum ölt man an einem bereits eingespeichten rad die nippel? ich denk das war schlicht abzocke, nur muss man da ja was kreatives auf die rechnung schreiben.
edit: lass das mit dem abschleifen... keine gute idee. zeig mir das laufrad mal bei gelegenheit.


----------



## PirateSB (29. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte vorher erkennen, ob die felge krumm ist oder obs nur an der lokal falschen speichenspannung liegt. wer da keine prognose abgeben kann, sollte die finger von laufrädern lassen. kommen ja nur zwei shops in frage...
> wenn ein laufrad mittig zentriert ist, muss das nicht heißen dass man das im eingebauten zustand auch sieht... nicht jeder hinterbau ist hundertprozentig grad. erinnere mich da an das alte super v von meinem besten freund, die v-brake stand echt kreuz und quer bei nem mittigen laufrad.
> 10 euro für seitenschläge zentrieren ist echt genug. für 30 euro bauen dir die meisten schon ein laufrad komplett auf. und warum ölt man an einem bereits eingespeichten rad die nippel? ich denk das war schlicht abzocke, nur muss man da ja was kreatives auf die rechnung schreiben.
> edit: lass das mit dem abschleifen... keine gute idee. zeig mir das laufrad mal bei gelegenheit.



denke auch, dass man das mit der felge  - als fachmann - hätte vorher merken können/müssen. das mit dem abschleifen lass ich dann jetzt lieber mal, danke f.d. hinweis! das war übrigens ein "tipp", den er mir dann noch mit auf den weg gegeben hat wenn ich dich mal wieder treffe, zeig ich's dir gerne mal. werde das laufrad jetzt mal wieder einspannen und hoffen, dass es mit der unwucht jetzt wenigstens ein bisschen besser geworden ist, damit die 35,- nicht komplett für'n arsch waren.
gute nacht.


----------



## crazyeddie (30. August 2006)

hört sich schwer nach "itze" an. dort darf man halt nur hingehen um sich zu amüsieren, aber nicht um was zu kaufen geschweige denn sogar was reparieren zu lassen.


----------



## PirateSB (30. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich schwer nach "itze" an. dort darf man halt nur hingehen um sich zu amüsieren, aber nicht um was zu kaufen geschweige denn sogar was reparieren zu lassen.



ich fasse es nicht!!! war gerade eben im keller das laufrad montieren. habe diesen "schlag" in der felge mal genau lokalisiert und analysiert: das ist gar kein schlag! da ist original ein RISS in der felge!!!! ich pack's net! bin nur froh, dass ich das jetzt noch gesehen habe, wer weiss, was da passiert wäre, wenn ich da noch weiter mit rum gefahren wäre! also die 35,- waren definitiv für'n arsch! klasse! und das, in der woche vor'm marathon jetzt ist auch noch eine neue felge fällig...! ok - bin um jeden tipp dankbar, wo ich jetzt auf die schnelle noch eine eingespeicht bekommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (30. August 2006)

hmmm...mir fällt da noch am ehesten Bikers Point in Kirkel ein...'s letzte Mal waren die schnell und schweinegut  (Habs Rad beim selbstzentrieren vermurkst und schon gedacht, es wär nicht mehr zu retten, danach lief's wie 'ne 1)
Aber dass dieser Dr. Mechanikus beim zentrieren den Riss nicht gesehen hat..und ich dachte immer, bei blinden Mechenikern gäbs Rabatt 

edit: welcher Marathon??? Meinste den Dirt- und Woodjump-Event am Sonntag?


----------



## crazyeddie (30. August 2006)

naja, vermutlich wäre sie früher oder später geplatzt. da bricht dann ein stückchen raus, der schlauch platzt mit nem lauten knall und der reifen springt von der felge. natürlich blockiert das dann das hinterrad. 
was für eine felge war denn drin? ich könnte noch ne 517 in 32 loch anbieten (und einspeichen), einen marathon wird die noch dicke halten. die wiegt noch 370g, ich hab aber auch schon 517 auf 330g runtergebremst ohne dass sie geplatzt sind. bei interesse pm. ansonsten findet sich bei mir auch garantiert noch n laufrad irgendwo im keller. wenn du jetzt beim bp noch was einspeichen lässt, brauchst du ja auch noch neue speichen (macht der grundsätzlich so, hat er ja auch als händler mit gewährleistung und so recht) und bist ganz schnell 100 euro los je nach felge.


----------



## leeqwar (30. August 2006)

schnell und  halbwegs günstig hab ich mir schon ein übergangslaufrad im decathlon frankreich gekauft. hab aber keine ahnung, was die im moment an modellen haben.
auf die schnelle hab ich mir auch schonmal ein laufrad in der nauwies gekauft. weiss nicht, ob das der gleiche laden war. brauchte halt was billiges für eine stunde später zum hssp. in der not frisst der teufel fliegen...

h+s per nachnahme könnte bis sonntag durchaus da sein.

oder aber die felge umspeichen und bei jemandem nachzentrieren lassen.


----------



## PirateSB (30. August 2006)

so, bin heute morgen noch mal hin und hab denen das mal gezeigt, in der hoffnung, wengstens einen teil der kosten zurück zu bekommen. der mechaniker war sehr freundlich und kulant. er hat den fehler sofort zugegeben und auch selbst gesagt, dass er das eigentlich hätte sehen müssen. ich habe anstandslos die kompletten 35,- euro umgehend zurück bekommen! das wollte ich hier fairerweise noch erwähnen. 
fahre heute abend noch oberthal, dort bekommen ich schnelle hilfe - der hat noch die gleiche flege da und speicht mir das um - zur überbrückung bekomme ich ein anderes laufrad 
@crazyeddie: vielen dank f.d. nettes angebot


----------



## Einheimischer (30. August 2006)

Na also, dass war das beste, was der "Mechaniker" machen konnte.
Freut mich für dich, dass sich nun doch noch alles zum guten wendet  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (30. August 2006)

PirateSB schrieb:
			
		

> ok - bin um jeden tipp dankbar, wo ich jetzt auf die schnelle noch eine eingespeicht bekommen kann.


 Ich habe noch ein Laufradsatz im Keller liegen, den ich Dir leihen kann für Sonntag.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## PirateSB (31. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch ein Laufradsatz im Keller liegen, den ich Dir leihen kann für Sonntag.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



nicht mehr nötig, aber danke für's angebot! hab gestern von "meinem" fahrradschrauber - wo ich sonst immer bin - ersatz bekommen hätte besser gleich die fahrt durchs halbe saarland in kauf nehmen sollen um mich dort hin zu begeben. hier in sb ist das irgendwie alles nix


----------

